

A Twitter Flub Becomes 'Word of the Year' - J3L2404
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/11/15/a-twitter-flub-becomes-a-word-of-the-year/?src=twr

======
Mithrandir
For all intents and purposes, I refudiate that article.

